# OSO Handsome......



## Ms. Diggy415 (Apr 26, 2009)

This is my boy,anyone guess what two breeds he is,as i know but let's see if you all can guess as well.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ms. Diggy415 said:


> This is my boy,anyone guess what two breeds he is,as i know but let's see if you all can guess as well.


I think he is Labrador crossed with a Rottweiler. xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy - I was going to say Rottie x lab as well


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Ditto other two posts, Rottiex Lab... very handsome!*


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Me thinks one of the larger breeds  maybe newfoundland??? cross rottie!!!


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Giant Schnauzer/Rottie


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> I think he is Labrador crossed with a Rottweiler. xx


i agree lab x rottie

what ever he is he is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

reddogsX3 said:


> i agree lab x rottie
> 
> what ever he is he is absolutely stunning!!!!


I agree Lab rottie


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Agree also with the Rottie cross Lab! Stunning dog


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm going to guess a few times 

labrador x dobie

lab x rottie

lab x boxer


----------



## Ms. Diggy415 (Apr 26, 2009)

He is indeed Rott Lab X easy huh?


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

He is a stunning boy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh he's lovely.

I'm going to guess lab/boxer


----------

